# Army Painter Wolf Grey primer preview



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

The Army Painter have posted a photo of a model primed using their upcoming Wolf Grey primer.




The Army Painter said:


> We have another look into next months’ new release: Colour Primer Wolf Grey.
> 
> Wolf Grey can be used for many different armies and games systems; Sci-Fi Urban War uniforms; Hannibal elefants; Napoleonics and of course most obviously Space Marine Space Wolves.
> 
> ...


I plan on buying a can of this stuff to do my tanks and sentinels in for my urban IG army and seeing how it works out. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

That can't be just primer thats painted that model? Obviously not from the coloured bits... but the grey looks like its had alot of shading work done to it too to my eye.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> That can't be just primer thats painted that model? Obviously not from the coloured bits... but the grey looks like its had alot of shading work done to it too to my eye.


Its "dipped" in one of their quick shade products.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I got that... but it still looks like its had much more work done to it.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

GrizBe said:


> I got that... but it still looks like its had much more work done to it.


you mean just like any painted model after priming would?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The point being, they're claiming its just been primed and dipped. I'm saying it looks like its had far more shading work done to it then just that, as they are saying its only had.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> The point being, they're claiming its just been primed and dipped. I'm saying it looks like its had far more shading work done to it then just that, as they are saying its only had.


I don't think it's claiming to ONLY use those products, just that it's using them.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

GrizBe said:


> The point being, they're claiming its just been primed and dipped. I'm saying it looks like its had far more shading work done to it then just that, as they are saying its only had.


and where are thay saying this?, they mention using a primer and a dip, nowhere do they say thats all they used


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll play the Devil's advocate here, its says that the model is "painted using Wolf Grey Primer and QS Dark Tone" rather than the model is "painted using _only_ Wolf Grey Primer and QS Dark Tone".


Edit: Beat me by a minute Stella. Lol.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

D-D-D-Double NINJAAAAAA!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think what Grisbe is getting at is that the statement "has been painted with primer and dip" could be understood to mean "has been painted with _just_primer and dip" the model's grey parts have obviously been highlighted and professionally painted but not mention is made so its presenting a false expectation to the punter on how those two products will perform.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

It's hardly misleading, they just mention the 2 products they actually sell that were used to paint it, clearly it has been painted normally. If you look though any of the tutorials step 2 is always 'Paint the model with standard model paint' or there abouts. I'm sure this one will be no different once it's posted. 

I suppose it could be misleading if you were clinically hard of thinking.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> It's hardly misleading, they just mention the 2 products they actually sell that were used to paint it, clearly it has been painted normally. If you look though any of the tutorials step 2 is always 'Paint the model with standard model paint' or there abouts. I'm sure this one will be no different once it's posted.
> 
> I suppose it could be misleading if you were clinically hard of thinking.


well none of the tutorials mention highlights other than to tell you that you _dont need to_, its simply spray with primer , base coat the bits that are different to the primer colour and then dip, three stage process and no mention of highlighting which is clearly visible on that space wolf.
and on this

http://www.thearmypainter.com/galle...Id=90&Gallery=Space Marine Army: Red Templars

this ones a gem, the dark angle has clearly been highlighted on the green and the tutorial says categorically that you dont have to at stage 2.
http://www.thearmypainter.com/gallery_presentation.php?GalleryId=92&Gallery=Dark Angel Veteran Squad

and again
http://www.thearmypainter.com/gallery_presentation.php?GalleryId=88&Gallery=Dark Angel Combat Squad

so i guess i may be hard of thinking but my eyes are perfectly able to see a professionally painted and highlighted model even when its been dipped in over priced tinted varnish.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't see highlights on those Dark angels, just the dip doing what its supposed to and what I've seen it do, and thats not drying on edges, just like wash does, so edges appear lighter in colour because the wash/stain has mostly run off them.

its not misleading unless your dumb, end of.


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

I guess for me, as a consumer, it comes down to this...You are showing off what your product is supposed to do...So only use _those_ particular products when you're showing it to me. Not some model that has had more done to it than just the two products you are supposed to be showing off. Then I, as the consumer, can decide whether or not I want to purchase said product. Seems to be a pretty simple way of marketing to me. Don't use said product plus others not mentioned and make it _seem_ as if all you used are the two stated products in the first place. Otherwise I draw the conclusion that your attempted adverstising is being misleading, perhaps deliberately so....:grin:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

BearingTheWord said:


> So only use _those_ particular products when you're showing it to me.


which they have, in all the examples.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Who gives a shit? It's a pretty colour.


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> which they have, in all the examples.


Not in the single thumbnail posted here.....But I will check their site and see if they have posted some progress pics or vids for each step to see in the painting process to see if it works as they say it does.....:wink:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> this ones a gem, the dark angle has clearly been highlighted on the green and the tutorial says categorically that you dont have to at stage 2.
> 
> so i guess i may be hard of thinking but my eyes are perfectly able to see a professionally painted and highlighted model even when its been dipped in over priced tinted varnish.


It just says you don't have to highlight at step 2, before you dip. If you'd looked at the next page at step 5, you'd see it says to highlight the armour after the dip. This is an extremely well painted miniature done by a pro painter using techniques and products available from Army Painter. What it isn't, is a misrepresentation of the facts.

Besides, it's only a fucking idiot that would believe that just basecoating and dipping produces that standard of mini. It'd be like Homer Simpson's make-up shotgun being real.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

It's classic advertising mumbo jumbo. It's just like things that are "made with ~foo" ingredient just have to have some of said ingredient in them. "Made with real orange juice" doesn't mean that what you're drinking isn't 80% corn syrup and white grape juice, but it sure seems like it.

You can say "don't be idiotic", but it's a pretty standard tactic. You leave out the details that would make something not sell as well. Pointing those details out in the interest of disclosure would hurt the sales pitch, so gloss over them. It's not lying, but it is deception by omission.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Besides, it's only a fucking idiot that would believe that just basecoating and dipping produces that standard of mini. It'd be like Homer Simpson's make-up shotgun being real.


Or someone new to the hobby who has barely started painting and doesn't know how army painter works.

It's just the same as an advert for Fairy Liquid comparing the results to "Another leading brand of washing up liquid" when you see along the bottom of the screen in little white writing - (Fairy sample was left to soak overnight) or whatever.

All it does is make me not want to buy the product. If they wanted me to buy this space wolf grey stuff then all I would need to see is a model that has been sprayed black and then had this stuff applied to it. If they wanted to get creative then they could show me this stuff applied to it, and then dunked in one of their washes, once, with no extra work on the model. From the picture and the text it looks like they're trying to effectively sell black spray by showing us a golden demon winner.


----------

